# Straight from the horses mouth



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

*Obama to Seek New Assault Weapons Ban*
Previous Ban Expired in 2004 During the Bush Administration
By JASON RYAN
WASHINGTON, Feb. 25, 2009

987 comments
FONT SIZE
EMAIL
PRINT
RSS
DIGG
SHARE

The Obama administration will seek to reinstate the assault weapons ban that expired in 2004 during the Bush administration, Attorney General Eric Holder said today.
PHOTO Wednesday Attorney General Eric Holder said that the Obama administration will seek to reinstitute the assault weapons ban which expired in 2004 during the Bush administration.
Wednesday Attorney General Eric Holder said that the Obama administration will seek to reinstitute the assault weapons ban which expired in 2004 during the Bush administration.
(AP Photos/ABC News Graphic )

"As President Obama indicated during the campaign, there are just a few gun-related changes that we would like to make, and among them would be to reinstitute the ban on the sale of assault weapons," Holder told reporters.



> there are* just a few gun-related change*s that we would like to make


Just a FEW??? I can't wait for the others


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

anyone here smart enough not to vote for him in any way surprised by this?

The best part is he said it was because of violence in Mexico. WHAT THE F*CK? Enforce the borders and let mexico deal with mexico .

Don't blame me, I was wasn't dumb enough to by the line of crap he was feeding us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we need a bumper sticker that says that: "DON'T BLAME ME"


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I think we need a bumper sticker that says that: "DON'T BLAME ME"


http://www.zazzle.com/dont_blame_me_bum ... 0925778963


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a bumper sticker that says that: "DON'T BLAME ME"
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

After reading liberal publications like The Monkey Wrench Gang and things from Earth First, and Animal Liberation Front I think I better leave that bumper sticker off. I don't like vandalism. We even have a show on the educational channel showing Greenpeace vandalising legal fishing fleet operations. I have seen to much liberalism/vandalism go hand in hand.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it might be wise for now, but at the rate things are going, later this year they may just run out of those bumper stickers. 8)


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe Matt is correct, I certainly hope so:



> Pelosi throws cold water on weapons ban
> By Mike Soraghan
> Posted: 02/26/09 11:59 AM [ET]
> 
> ...


I think we're going to see a whole bunch of "Let's throw it out there and see if it floats." from the White House over the next 4 years. It's the new version of voting "Present" to preserve their appearance of not making mistakes.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Don't hold your breath on what that trash "Bag" says or doesn't say.

This Obamination of an administration has crammed more down the throats of Americans in a month than any other in my lifetime.

Do not let your guard down, they want your guns and they want them bad!! Socialism does not include owning firearms.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Don't hold your breath on what that trash "Bag" says or doesn't say.
> 
> This Obamination of an administration has crammed more down the throats of Americans in a month than any other in my lifetime.
> 
> Do not let your guard down, they want your guns and they want them bad!! Socialism does not include owning firearms.


correct.........Obama wants ALL your cash and ALL your guns. :evil:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Straight from the horses mouth


Are you sure he didn't slip that out the other end?? :lol:


----------

